# is it just me, or is this forum a little scattered & confusing



## Pessimistus (5/3/18)

I just want to ask what the best wire to replace a Capo Squonker coil would be.
I'm a little confused on where to look, or ask.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/3/18)

Pessimistus said:


> I just want to ask what the best wire to replace a Capo Squonker coil would be.
> I'm a little confused on where to look, or ask.



I think here is fine @Pessimistus 
What type of resistance (ohms) you aiming for and what atty you using on your capo?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/3/18)

That's a very open ended question. Do u have experience building coils or this will be ur first ? Do u have any coil wire or ready made coils with u ? Do u want to use the mod in a single or a dual coil configuration?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stillwaters (6/3/18)

Pm sent

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stillwaters (6/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> I think here is fine @Pessimistus
> What type of resistance (ohms) you aiming for and what atty you using on your capo?


Capo Squonker Kit comes with a Combo RDA Triangle, a dual core atty.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (6/3/18)

Pessimistus said:


> I just want to ask what the best wire to replace a Capo Squonker coil would be.
> I'm a little confused on where to look, or ask.


It's just you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (6/3/18)

Pessimistus said:


> I just want to ask what the best wire to replace a Capo Squonker coil would be.
> I'm a little confused on where to look, or ask.



Hi @Pessimistus

Welcome to the forum

I can understand the frustration of a new member getting familiar with things here.

Best places to ask your question are either here where you asked it (ask vape veteran subforum)
Or alternatively in the wick and wire subforum.

If you scroll down on the home page you will see the various categories and subforums within each category. We try to keep things fairly structured and it is always work in progress.

The categories have horizontal black bars such as Community, General, Hardware, E-Liquid....
And within each are subforums that relate to each category

Feel free to ask if you are confused where to post things.

But just browse the structure a bit and click on the various subforums. Inside each subforum you will find various threads. Some are pinned to the top and the rest are sorted chronoligically with the most recent activity threads on the top. I'm sure you will get more familiar with the various subforums pretty quickly.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (6/3/18)

Hi @Pessimistus 

Have a look at the following threads pinned to the top of the Newbies Corner subforum

They may also help you to get more familiar with things

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/helpful-tips-on-using-the-ecigssa-forum.t17536/

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/welcome-to-ecigssa-make-the-most-of-it.t6036/

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (6/3/18)

Pessimistus said:


> I just want to ask what the best wire to replace a Capo Squonker coil would be.
> I'm a little confused on where to look, or ask.


Welcome, I must say being a member of a few forums for various activities that this is the best and most easy to navigate I've come across. You'll find it very concise after a bit.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2


----------



## Pessimistus (7/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> I think here is fine @Pessimistus
> What type of resistance (ohms) you aiming for and what atty you using on your capo?



I'm using exactly what it came with: Combo RDA Triangle, a dual core atty.
I installed the prebuilt coils, but don't know what resistance it came with, or what type of wire to 
replace them. I suppose part of the question would also be should I be looking at wire or prebuilt coils?


----------



## Stillwaters (7/3/18)

Pessimistus said:


> I'm using exactly what it came with: Combo RDA Triangle, a dual core atty.
> I installed the prebuilt coils, but don't know what resistance it came with, or what type of wire to
> replace them. I suppose part of the question would also be should I be looking at wire or prebuilt coils?


Get wire if you want to build your own, pre built if you don't yet know how to build. If you get pre built, rather use good quality, locally made coils, the guys here generally build a better quality coil

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/3/18)

Pessimistus said:


> I'm using exactly what it came with: Combo RDA Triangle, a dual core atty.
> I installed the prebuilt coils, but don't know what resistance it came with, or what type of wire to
> replace them. I suppose part of the question would also be should I be looking at wire or prebuilt coils?



To get the best flavour from that RDA being a dual coil RDA and 25mm in size i would look at some nice dual Fused Claptons or Aliens.

I been using Revelation vape co coils from v corp vaping and been really impressed with the flavour i get from them.

https://www.vcorpvaping.co.za/collections/coils


----------



## Pessimistus (8/3/18)

Stillwaters said:


> Get wire if you want to build your own, pre built if you don't yet know how to build. If you get pre built, rather use good quality, locally made coils, the guys here generally build a better quality coil
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I'd be freaking happy to build my own, just tell me what wire! That was essentially my question in the first place!
I have already bought pre-built sh*t I freaking hate, tho not coils, but mods, & i don't want to have to buy
a bunch of stuff to find the right fit. I'm just asking for a little guidance. I'm damn near close to broke &
don't want to buy something useless to me. Why else would I even ask?...


----------



## Steyn777 (8/3/18)

This is a tutorial for the coils that came with the kit...building your own coils going forward is not difficult at all, you are going to require some tools though.

This deck works pretty much like most decks so YouTube any RDA building and wicking video and you'll be good to go.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/3/18)

Pessimistus said:


> I'd be freaking happy to build my own, just tell me what wire! That was essentially my question in the first place!
> I have already bought pre-built sh*t I freaking hate, tho not coils, but mods, & i don't want to have to buy
> a bunch of stuff to find the right fit. I'm just asking for a little guidance. I'm damn near close to broke &
> don't want to buy something useless to me. Why else would I even ask?...



Im sensing alot of frustration 
.
@Pessimistus where did you buy your vape gear from?
If you bought it from a retailer pop on over to them and let them help you and guide you.

There is no right or wrong wire type , the current 3 top materials of choice are kanthal, stainless steel and nicrokanthal aka ni80 .

Kanthal works well for more restricted attys as you can get a higher resistince much easier . 

Stainless Steel is the in betweener providing a slightly lower resistance than kanthal and also you can use temp control with Stainless Steel.

Then Ni80 is the wire you want if you aiming for a very low sesistance and want fastest ramp up time.

Now wire Gauge , the lower the gauge the thicker the wire we be and the more resistance it will carry and take longer to heat up a coil.
Being the Capo Single 18650 mod and the RDA you using i would get 24 or 26 Gauge.

If you are going this route and buying wire have a look for some haywire flatwire, it covers more surface area this coil and personally produces better flavour than your normal round wire.

If you are going the make your own coil route where ever you buying your wire from ask them to make you the coils and to show you how to make them.

Reactions: Like 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Pessimistus (8/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Im sensing alot of frustration
> .
> @Pessimistus where did you buy your vape gear from?
> If you bought it from a retailer pop on over to them and let them help you and guide you.
> ...




Excellent. Thank you for that info. You narrowed it way down for me. I'm clearly not clued up on resistance to wire gauge ratios.
Now I have a much better idea what I'm looking for. Thanks for that. And sorry I got a bit snippy, I'm just annoyed at some ***** on 
bidorbuy for something unrelated that she's stalling to refund me on. That & apparently, I'm PMSing. Any married lads here
will know how irrational girls can get at uhm, times. Maybe I'll make an app that blocks me from posting anything on line on certain dates. 
Hell, men could use it too to know when to just duck & cover!

Thanks ppl. I think I know a bit more about what I'm doing now. 
Thanks a bunch! Much appreciated!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pessimistus (8/3/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Im sensing alot of frustration
> .
> @Pessimistus where did you buy your vape gear from?
> If you bought it from a retailer pop on over to them and let them help you and guide you.
> ...


 
Thank's for all that info. I was starting to feel like I was missing something too obvious that I was too stupid to realise.
Exactly the kind of info I've been looking for. Thank you!


----------



## BumbleBee (8/3/18)

Pessimistus said:


> Excellent. Thank you for that info. You narrowed it way down for me. I'm clearly not clued up on resistance to wire gauge ratios.
> Now I have a much better idea what I'm looking for. Thanks for that. And sorry I got a bit snippy, I'm just annoyed at some ***** on
> bidorbuy for something unrelated that she's stalling to refund me on. That & apparently, I'm PMSing. Any married lads here
> will know how irrational girls can get at uhm, times. Maybe I'll make an app that blocks me from posting anything on line on certain dates.
> ...


I can understand your frustration, this stuff can get very overwhelming very quickly, and yes, married for 20 years in June this year 

Start with something simple and work from there. Get some 24g Ni80 (Nichrome) wire, make two coils by wrapping 7 times around a 3mm diameter drill bit or screwdriver. Stretch out the coil and then squeeze it together again while the coil is on the bit, this will space the wraps out evenly. Zap those in the atty and wick it up. Don't panic if your first attempt isn't perfect, first attempts rarely are. Practice makes perfect

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (9/3/18)

@Pessimistus I, too, found it difficult at first knowing where to post ... did I say 'at first". LOL I still sometimes post in the wrong place and @Silver sometimes relocates my threads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

